# Projektfrage (JSF,Servlet)



## Troilus (13. Jun 2005)

Hallo,
ich portiere gerade mein geknauptes Servletprojekt in ein JSF Projekt.
Nachdem ich mich etwas eingearbeitet habe, musste ich feststellen das man mit JSP net wirklich dynamischen SVG-Code darstellen kann (SVG benötige ich zum Zeichnen von 2D Elementen). Die "normale" Lösung scheint zu sein, das generierte SVG in ein File zu schreiben, um es dann ins JSP zu "embedden". Diese Lösung kann ich aber net gebrauchen. Ich habe mir nun folgendes überlegt:

Ich habe dank dieses Problems vor, meine HTML Sachen, wie Benutzereinstellungen, Pfade, sonstiges Einstellungen in mein JSF Projekt zu legen.

Die grafische Darstellung via SVG würde ich dann in ein extra Servlet auslagern und dort die Berechnungen der Grafiken durchführen.
Ich würde dann Anhand von Parametern zwischen JSF<->SVG-Servlet kommunizieren.

Das heisst konkret ich würde in 2 "Eclipseprojekten" parallel arbeiten und 1-2 .jar files würd ich doppelt importieren müssen.

Ist mein Vorhaben in etwa nachvollziehbar und "sauber"? Oder denkt ihr das man sowas nicht machen sollte? Habt ihr evtl Vorschläge oder eine bessere Idee? 


Bis denne


----------



## Bleiglanz (13. Jun 2005)

komische idee, bleib bei einem projekt

warum legst du den svg code nicht in ein servlet oder jspx, das "direkt angesprochen wird", also nicht durch das FacesServlet beeinträchtigt wird?

ich geh mal davon aus, dass das svg dynamisch erstellt wird? nimm einfach ein jspx (XML-erzeugendes jsp) dafür

was soll "embedden von svg in jsf" sein? wie bindest du das überhaupt ein??


----------



## Troilus (13. Jun 2005)

Najo mit embedden meinte ich, dass man ein SVG File via html-object tag in ein jsp einbindet.

Mhh ich darf neben dem FacesServlet noch andere Servlets in meinem JSF Projekt anlegen? Ich bin da noch neu in der Materie, aber ich hab gedacht das ich in einem JSF Projekt nur das Controllerservlet(=FacesServlet) und die Views(=JSPs) haben darf. Das mit den JSPx muss ich mir mal ansehen.

Danke . Ich werd erstmal gescheiter googlen und n bissl rumtesten.


P.S.: Die Antwort war echt fix *g*

PPS: Zack, bumms, Problem gelöst  (mit jspx lassen sich SVG Elemente schick darstellen), Danke nomma


----------

